# Would These Be Good Cages If Made??



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

i have a 10gal dark tote and grill topper 100% aluminum wiring, holes are smaller then my fingertip. i plan on cutting side windows for the mesh, would this be ok?

here are pics


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Should be fine.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

side windows sound god.
I use this instruction: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/woodla ... 9l-rub.htm
works like a charm. 
just attach the mesh to the inside of the tub, so the mice can't chew on the edges where you cut.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

ok, yeah my boyfriend is excited to make these lol, would 2 sides with like 8in by 3in cutouts be enough? or bigger cutouts?


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Serena said:


> side windows sound god.
> I use this instruction: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/woodla ... 9l-rub.htm
> works like a charm.
> just attach the mesh to the inside of the tub, so the mice can't chew on the edges where you cut.


I have made several of these and I love them, They work perfect. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If that's the kind of grill topper I think it is, it can actually be chewed through, since aluminum is much softer than it may seem.

Take a piece and bend it five or six times, and see if it breaks. If it does, don't use it (buy hardware cloth instead).


----------

